# Can you give Benadryl and vaccines?



## messybun (Sep 9, 2020)

I need to vaccinate my heard of goats and I’m really worried about anaphylaxis. We do not have a livestock vet ANYWHERE nearby and our local vets can’t even work with us because none of our goats are a patient so there’s no way to prescribe epi. Sooo... that brings me to my question, can I give Benadryl preemptively, would it in any way mess with cd/t vaccines? Do you think it would even do anything? Do I have any other options than gambling there won’t be a reaction?


----------



## purplequeenvt (Sep 10, 2020)

Weird **** can happen, but I will say, I’ve given CD&T shots for 20 years and have never had an animal have an anaphylactic reaction. *knock on wood*

I don’t see why benadryl would be an issue to give at the same time, but frankly, I wouldn’t bother.


----------



## chickens really (Sep 12, 2020)

I give my goats their vaccines myself and have zero concerns. It's only under the skin and the goats have zero reaction. I think your goats will be just fine. 👍🏼😊❤️🐐


----------

